# Laurens County/Dublin Ga. area 1757 acre Trophy club needs members



## nriley (Feb 16, 2015)

Ok...   Sorry, we are full pending payment. Sometimes members don't pay... so get on the list and I can let you know by 4-1-15 if that is the case 
    We are Laughingbuck hunting club and are in need of a few good trophy minded members for the 2015/2016 season. 
  Located in Laurens County just South of Dublin Ga. on 1757 acres.  2 hours from Atlanta, 1 hour from Macon, 1.5 from Savannah.                                                     Dues are $1050 with 20-22 members total.
 Our camp has power, water, 30 amp service and water hook ups at all trailer camping spots.    We have a cook house with a full size stove, ice maker, fire place and a sink, and a 37" TV for movie nights. 
  We are a family friendly no drama club and all enjoy time our time at camp year round.    Our members.. all great great guys willing to share a meal,  a beer,  or helping you find the perfect spot for your deer stand. 
 Our lease has it all,  more turkeys than I have ever seen anywhere,   deer,  hogs and areas so thick bucks can die from old age,  300 acres of clear cuts,  hardwood bottoms, crab apple trees scattered all over,  and personal food plots.   A 2.5 acre pond stocked with bream,  bass and  catfish,  a boat and dock to enjoy year round, also a few ducks.

  For a early  joining bonus join now and hunt turkey starting opening day!

 Please.. visit our website for more photos and a compleat list of rules
www.laughingbuck.webs.com  contact me with any questions  (Neal Riley 770 335-6103)


----------



## Easygo (Feb 17, 2015)

what part of the county? directions?


----------



## nriley (Feb 17, 2015)

Easygo said:


> what part of the county? directions?



PM returned, but we are about 13 miles South of I-16 at exit 51.  Use the property map off our website for cross roads, but for detailed driving instructions we will need to set up a time to meet, thanks for looking!


----------



## Ourspot (Feb 18, 2015)

How are the roads on the property? Do you need a 4-wheel drive to get around?

Thanks


----------



## nriley (Feb 19, 2015)

Ourspot said:


> How are the roads on the property? Do you need a 4-wheel drive to get around?
> 
> Thanks



Our roads are in good shape for the most part, most of them can be accessed driving a passenger car, no 4 wheel drive needed. A few of the less traveled ones might give you some new pin stripes and get you stuck, lol.  We have named those roads "Stuck Doug Rd" and "Stuck Nick Rd" just so you know.


----------



## 10 ptr (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm interested in seeing it ASAP. I live very close by. Can you please pm me when I can check it out. Thanks!


----------



## nriley (Feb 20, 2015)

10 ptr said:


> I'm interested in seeing it ASAP. I live very close by. Can you please pm me when I can check it out. Thanks!



A few members and myself will be down the weekend of the 28th (next weekend) working on food plots. I will be happy to show you around. I also sent you PM.


----------



## nriley (Feb 22, 2015)

Thought I would add this to answer some PM's
more than half our members are from Fla.
Opening day, usually less than 10 members show up, 
typical weekends average 5 members. 
Yes, we do have turkey memberships at $550, for each two turkey memberships we reduce total deer memberships by 1, with full memberships turkey season is included.


----------



## nriley (Feb 24, 2015)

THIS WEEKEND 2/28
Ask your wife if it's ok if you go and see a great hunting club, lol
I'll be showing our lease this weekend, every year I have to turn folks away who waited, I hear the same line over and over "I should have... blaa blaa blaa.  So if you are in need of a good club, we are in need of good members! Call me and lets set up a time to meet!


----------



## barberboys (Feb 24, 2015)

Do u allow hog hunting with dogs


----------



## nriley (Feb 24, 2015)

barberboys said:


> Do u allow hog hunting with dogs



Just on special occasions, us deer hunters are funny that way, lol. But it was good talking with you and I hope we can have you down for some hog hunting after turkey season!


----------



## nriley (Mar 23, 2015)

One spot has opened, we like to keep it at 20 members, but if needed we will take 2 to fill the spot, be fast and be first, meet me at camp 3/28 money in hand and hunt the same day.


----------



## Oak bottoms (Mar 24, 2015)

Any spots still open


----------



## nriley (Mar 24, 2015)

Oak bottoms said:


> Any spots still open



Just sold the last spot minutes ago, pending payment we are full. I can let you know as dues are coming up, sometimes folks don't have the money.


----------



## ShakenJake (Mar 29, 2015)

Would yall still do a turkey membership? Staying right down the road at Piney Woods and would love a larger piece to turkey hunt.
Thanks!


----------



## mojowoody (Apr 1, 2015)

*club*

Did all your member pay or do you have openings.  Please text or call me @ 478-230-8747.
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## nriley (Apr 2, 2015)

mojowoody said:


> Did all your member pay or do you have openings.  Please text or call me @ 478-230-8747.
> Thanks,
> Mike


Yes, we are all paid up. If you would like I can contact you next year if we have a opening, if we do they go fast...


----------



## Chadx1981 (May 18, 2015)

Chadx1981@aol.com
3524276186
INTERESTED


----------



## LadyEagle1993 (Aug 25, 2015)

*Looking for members?*

If you are still looking for members, my husband and I are looking for a good club to join.  Tks.


----------



## Shooter300 (Dec 23, 2015)

Neal,
I am new to Georgia and looking to join your club in 2016 if you have any openings.
Thanks,
David
Call/Text/Email Anytime
217.493.5692
demclaughlin55@yahoo.com


----------



## nriley (Dec 29, 2015)

OK, just sent a email out to our members to see if we will have any openings... I will let you all know as soon as I do.  I have given them till Feb. 10th to confirm membership.


----------



## mcseals (Dec 29, 2015)

I would also be interested in joint your club in 2016 if you have an opening 

Michael seals
678-993-5091
Mikecseals@yahoo.com


----------



## Babyhuey69 (Dec 29, 2015)

I am a 66 year old VietNam vet. Looking for a club for me and my grandson. Please contact me on my cell 678-640-7004
or email me. dick_lindgren@yahoo.com

Thanks


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Dec 30, 2015)

Interested...


----------



## bigbuck69 (Jan 3, 2016)

Any spots open for up coming season thanks 4072344974


----------



## aragorn1 (Jan 4, 2016)

Interested in two spots, we both have sons looking for a kid friendly club to introduce them to hunting.


----------



## aragorn1 (Jan 4, 2016)

Forgot my number: 770-369-3980.


----------

